# I have the best brother in the entire world



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

He is the most wittiest kindest smartest charming creative humorous brother in the entire world this was not hacked I just love him so much))


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

His username is nopianojohnson so be friends with him


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

THIS *WAS* HACKED! I just saw it! Arghhh :scold:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Aw, and there's me with a tear in my eye...


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I agree with _most_ of the things in the post, but I wouldn't write it myself...


----------

